# La Pavoni Europiccola (post mill) and 1zpresso K-pro hand grinder



## MRH1962 (Feb 1, 2021)

Afternoon

I have the above combination and am struggling with getting the grinder dialled in using a dark roast bean from Rave, would appreciate any comments or suggestions from people with a similar set up

Cheers

Mark


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

ive only used the jx pro but that was 1.5 clicks from locked out if that helps


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I guess the question is too fast or too slow? What's the resistance like? I've found dark beans need to be much closer to zero on my aergrind than I would have imagined. How are you tamping? (And are you sure it's an issue with grind size not channelling etc)


----------



## MRH1962 (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks, I have tried it on setting 2.5 on the grinder, the lowest 1zpressso recommends for espresso, with a light tamp and it is just on the edge of choking with a light tamp, went up to 3 with a light tamp and it is still on the sour side , GH is at 85-90c, purged false pressure with a 15 sec pre infusion and 25-30 second pull


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Go hotter and see if that helps.


----------

